# gto in the winter?



## mjd0147 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey guys, im thinking about buying a gto this summer..I was wondering how they do in the winter time with snow? I dont really want to buy a winter car right now so im looking to be able to drive it throughout the winter will it be ok?


----------



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

Move South and you'll be OK.

But seriously, you don't say how much snow you're dealing with. All-season radials may be OK unless you're traveling on un-plowed roads with heavier snow when you may want snow tires on the rear.

In either case, the road salt (if used) in such climates will destroy all cars, including the GTO.

Serioulsy, move South.

JohnC


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

The GTO can be very well behaved in snow with dedicated snow & ice tires. With all season or summer performance tires it's a death trap. Oh, and contrary to the advice you received above do not put snow tires only on the drive wheels. The result will be the equivalent of massive understeer. Front end only? Massive oversteer. The only safe way to use specialty tires in a low traction situation is all four corners. I drove mine every day through two Pennsylvania winters. It was great.

If you put a set of Blizzaks on it and stay out of snow more than about six inches deep, GTO's are very good in snow and even ice. In deeper snow the chassis can start to float because of the limited ground clearance and you can damage the front bumper cover plowing through slush piles.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

mjd0147 said:


> Hey guys, im thinking about buying a gto this summer..I was wondering how they do in the winter time with snow? I dont really want to buy a winter car right now so im looking to be able to drive it throughout the winter will it be ok?


The GTO is a good solid car and will do well in the winter with the proper tires. Don't trust the stockers on snow and ice. I know a few people who drive their cars all year and they usually remove the stockers or their performance tires and replace them with a tire better suited for the winter crap. If the snow gets to be about 6 inches or higher, I would just leave the car in the drive way no matter which tires you use.


----------



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

OK. I was out of line suggesting snow tires on the rear only. Regardless of what you use, best practice would be to have the same tire at all four corners.

JohnC


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

JohnC said:


> OK. I was out of line suggesting snow tires on the rear only. Regardless of what you use, best practice would be to have the same tire at all four corners.
> 
> JohnC


To be honest with you. I am not sure how your car would handle if you put winter or snow tires on the rear only. I still have the stockers on the front and I just put a set of Nitto Drag radials on the rear. I don't drive in snow or rain.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've got a truck that I drive if it's really salty out or it's drifting bad - but honestly I feel safter in the GTO. I put Blizzaks on last winter and I'd never drive it in the winter without them again. I've gone through some serious snow and driven on some pretty bad ice with the GTO with really no problems.


----------



## mjd0147 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, im glad to hear it can handle the winter.

I live around Chicago so depending on the winter we get some bad ones and some winters with not much snow at all.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

*I am from Illinois*

I use the stock all the time. I have never used anything but rear drive in my life and have always done well. The people who say that this is a death trap in the snow with stock tires are not giving you the full truth. They are probalbly not capable of handling a goat in the snow, that is all, or are concerned with you handling one in the snow. Becoming an expert with rear drive in the snow is quite difficult and it probalbly took me 3 or 4 winters to become an expert. However with the stock tires, and some sand in the rear I have not gotten stuck and I live in Northern Illinois, which is one of the worst regions in the US for snow. Get a good runing start before goging up a steep hill, or take a route to avoid a steep hill if possible. Slow down as much as possible when taking turns, etc. etc. The car does just fine, ignore the naysayers. Hope you enjoy your GTO if you end up buying one.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

dcarlock said:


> I use the stock all the time. I have never used anything but rear drive in my life and have always done well. The people who say that this is a death trap in the snow with stock tires are not giving you the full truth. They are probalbly not capable of handling a goat in the snow, that is all, or are concerned with you handling one in the snow. Becoming an expert with rear drive in the snow is quite difficult and it probalbly took me 3 or 4 winters to become an expert. However with the stock tires, and some sand in the rear I have not gotten stuck and I live in Northern Illinois, which is one of the worst regions in the US for snow. Get a good runing start before goging up a steep hill, or take a route to avoid a steep hill if possible. Slow down as much as possible when taking turns, etc. etc. The car does just fine, ignore the naysayers. Hope you enjoy your GTO if you end up buying one.


OMFG another "expert" driver.:rofl: Just because you're not dead yet does not mean the OEM tires are safe in snow and ice or that you're an expert winter driver. I went to school in central Vermont for 4 years and lived in New Hampshire for another 4 and all that time I owned rear drive cars. There was a Jeep Cherokee in the stable when were in NH. We had a lakefront home there that was only accessible via a half mile dirt drive. It was plowed but it inevitably ended up with 6" deep ruts in the ice in some sections and a sheet of glare ice in others from the freeze/thaw action. In the spring, we had to bring in a road grader in to flatten everything out again. I used to race on the lake ice on weekends. I too have lots of experience in the frozen northland and like you I'm not dead yet but I'm not dumb enough to think that means you don't need winter tires.

Yes, you may be able to take a running start and make it up that hill with a bunch of ass sliding. But, how about the other side of the mountain Mr Snow Bear? How's yer braking. Gonna take a running start there too? How about turning? Think all those turns are gonna be planned out like D-day? What ya gonna do about the retard who spins out in front of you? What about the black ice with a little moisture on it?

I'll tell ya what. You take the OEM Bridgestone KDWS all seasons and your vast skill. I'll take a set of Blizzak WS50's with let's say the same skill. Now let's race in the snow. Straight line drag 0-60. Up a hill. Road course. Braking 60-0. Downhill braking. I guarantee it won't even be close. You'll be stuck at the starting line watching my tailights grow smaller or spinning off into a cow pasture. Now let's take this contest out on some lake ice. That would be hilarious, but a lot safer.

Don't tell someone looking to drive a high powered rear drive car in the snow for the first time that it's OK to use the OEM tires or summer tires. That's just irresponsible. Or mean.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> OMFG another "expert" driver.:rofl: Just because you're not dead yet does not mean the OEM tires are safe in snow and ice or that you're an expert winter driver. I went to school in central Vermont for 4 years and lived in New Hampshire for another 4 and all that time I owned rear drive cars. There was a Jeep Cherokee in the stable when were in NH. We had a lakefront home there that was only accessible via a half mile dirt drive. It was plowed but it inevitably ended up with 6" deep ruts in the ice in some sections and a sheet of glare ice in others from the freeze/thaw action. In the spring, we had to bring in a road grader in to flatten everything out again. I used to race on the lake ice on weekends. I too have lots of experience in the frozen northland and like you I'm not dead yet but I'm not dumb enough to think that means you don't need winter tires.
> 
> Yes, you may be able to take a running start and make it up that hill with a bunch of ass sliding. But, how about the other side of the mountain Mr Snow Bear? How's yer braking. Gonna take a running start there too? How about turning? Think all those turns are gonna be planned out like D-day? What ya gonna do about the retard who spins out in front of you? What about the black ice with a little moisture on it?
> 
> ...


lol what a meathead!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd be the first to say it's a marketing gimmick to perpetuate the separation of person and coin in there pocket..if that were the case.

If you drive in ice and snow, you need tires designed for thse conditions. Plain and simple.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

dcarlock said:


> lol what a meathead!


Yes you are! And you are an expert.

They say stooopid is forever but ignorance is bliss.

Are you at least happy?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

dcarlock said:


> lol what a meathead!


Seriously Nanook of the North,

With your expert credentials, that's the best argument you can muster....namecalling?

Oh, well that's generally where it ends with internet experts.

We're all impressed with your expert knowledge of the subject matter.....not!


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

I am not interested in disputing opinions, as are you, which makes you a meathead. Anyways I have better things to be done with my time than talk to a guy who is not man enough to drive in the snow. Just because you are a wimp, and tuck your sausage between the legs in winter driving, does not mean I have to sit here and debate what kind of tires my GTO needs.


----------

